# Mpls Cr



## spoker (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Jul 3, 2016)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/5665277160.html


----------



## Intense One (Jul 3, 2016)

spoker said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/5665277160.html



Definitely a steal at $40.


----------

